# Envy Valeting vs BMW M3 CSL with (a) Vintage wax



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Todays car is MY final car of 2008, and what a car to end on!
Full paint correction on this BMW M3 CSL!!!

Some befores:













































As usual the wheels were cleaned 1st with Envy Brushes, EZ detail and on this occasion AS Smart wheels..I wanted to compare directly to Espuma Revolution. Lets say the AS is now history from now on!

Soaking with Espuma Activo









Rinsed, then hit with Envy Valeting SSF


















Washed with TBM, Z sponge and grit guards etc. Dried off.


















Clayed with Dodo Juice Gentle grey, not very contaminated tbh.









Paint measurements were taken all over, and no nasty surprises I'm pleased to say.
A look at the defects, not easy with Brinky!









Try the halogens, can you see the swirls? Not easy!









A rough 50/50...rear light corrected via Metabo and FCP and Ultrafine.









More post correction shots













































Once this was all to a level I was happy with it was time to de-dust the beautiful car and cleanse the paint with Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite.

Todays wax was chosen to suit the cars wonderful paint colour. I opted for a Vintage wax, and left it to cure for an hour whilst I cleaned glass, dressed tyres and polished tail pipes.

Enjoy the afters:






















































I was lucky enough to be taken for a blast after I'd finished and I can say with confidance..its another car for my shopping list! The induction noise it outta this world!

Tim


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Lovely work mate, looks dripping wet :thumb:

Are you a Metabo man? I thought you were a Makita Warrior!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Lovely work mate, looks dripping wet :thumb:
> 
> Are you a Metabo man? I thought you were a Makita Warrior!


Cheers Gaz!
Always been Metabo as the service place is in Southampton, hence why I bought Metabo....never know when its gonna die!?


----------



## mi16joe (Dec 29, 2007)

nice work. i wouldnt say no to a passenger ride too lol.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Fantastic work Tim, and well finished.
There is a few car in that area that could do with a bit of TLC.
But that next year as you said.
So spill the bean what did not not like about the As smart wheels, compared to revolution. I think I know the answer. But just looking for a second opinion.

Just one thing. I won't tell if you don't but you forgot to clean the lock out on the drivers door. 
Not that it takes away form the finish.
Great work as usual. Tim and have a happy new year :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice car to finish the year on. 

Lovely finish.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

good work Tim:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Fantastic work Tim, and well finished.
> There is a few car in that area that could do with a bit of TLC.
> But that next year as you said.
> So spill the bean what did not not like about the As smart wheels, compared to revolution. I think I know the answer. But just looking for a second opinion.
> ...


Hiya Gordon!
The Smart wheels needed a lot of scrubbing, and also did not clean as well nor as immediatley as Revolution does. I had to use the brushes a lot.

Drivers door lock, I know I noticed as I uploaded the pics but it was done at some point. I took that pic as I looked back at the rear arch and thought how beautiful it looked...just blank the lock part from your mind as it looks lovely now I can assure you

Tim


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Tim - that is stunning! Amazing work, amazing car, amazing write.

I'm amazed.

I need some brushes too - will PM you in a bit.

Russ.


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks divine mate :thumb:


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

great work Tim
and a great car, probably the only BMW i would have.

May the new year bring u loads more of cars like this and 
allow u to own a car like this 

Thanks
Ibi


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Envy Valeting said:


> Hiya Gordon!
> The Smart wheels needed a lot of scrubbing, and also did not clean as well nor as immediatley as Revolution does. I had to use the brushes a lot.
> 
> Drivers door lock, I know I noticed as I uploaded the pics but it was done at some point. I took that pic as I looked back at the rear arch and thought how beautiul it looked...just blank the lock part from your mind as it looks lovely now I can assure you
> ...


Could not agree more. Lovely example and well finished.
Do not not worry about small point thats what makes us human. I would be grate to be perfect all the time. But no one it. Top man. :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Top work on a top car. I'm looking at every M3 I can at the moment, looking at changing the ST.

RussZS - Let me know if your still looking to buy an ST :thumb:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Top job!! Lovely cars


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice Tim :thumb:

lovely finish on that colour - similar to mine so maybe I need a Vintage wax as well :lol:


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Great work looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Cracking car and finish !!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice Tim & well deserving of a Vintage slathering 

Baz


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Superb work Tim


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Tim - that is stunning! Amazing work, amazing car, amazing write.
> 
> I'm amazed.
> 
> ...


Cheers Russ, kind words and glad to amaze you!



k6gixer said:


> Looks divine mate :thumb:


Many thanks


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Ibi_TME said:


> great work Tim
> and a great car, probably the only BMW i would have.
> 
> May the new year bring u loads more of cars like this and
> ...


Cheers Ibi, you are a true gent!
I'd love to do more of these, and have one of my own...



Bigpikle said:


> very nice Tim :thumb:
> 
> lovely finish on that colour - similar to mine so maybe I need a Vintage wax as well :lol:


Cheers Damon, I like your thinking...get some!



maesal said:


> Cracking car and finish !!


Cheers Mario, got any post yet?!



Piratez said:


> Superb work Tim


Thankyou!


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

lovely finish on that, there is alot of m3's getting detailed at the moment not that im complaining as I actually need an m3 in my life.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

brilliant work, it looks superb


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Great Job, I seem to have an obsession with M3s at the moment. Wish I had one =[


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

Love it, love it, love it!

I would be extremely happy if my Silver Grey paintwork came up like that. :buffer:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Envy Valeting said:


> Cheers Mario, got any post yet?!


Cheers Tim. Not at the moment, I'll let you know when it arrives.
Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Excellent work there as always Tim, btw didn't you know all the best detailers use Metabo's.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Another great job there Tim :thumb:

Always loved those and remember Clarkson on the Isle of Man blasting around just listening to the induction noise, always turn the tellie up at that point :lol:

Might get to try out your SSF tomorrow  and it was 8L by the way :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice work Tim.

Looks in pretty good shape anyway, gotta love the CSL same colour as the 1 did earlier on this year.

Paul


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Fantastic work, the paint just looks sooo good now! Beautiful example of the CSL too.

Tony.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Fantastic work as usual..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb work :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work Tim - it looks great :thumb:


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

looks awesome. love the sound they make too! very nice motor! Metabo ftw!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice work on the M3:thumb: nice photo's also when will you be selling the Envy Snowfoam? as would like to try some


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Another great job there Tim :thumb:
> 
> Always loved those and remember Clarkson on the Isle of Man blasting around just listening to the induction noise, always turn the tellie up at that point :lol:
> 
> Might get to try out your SSF tomorrow  and it was 8L by the way :thumb:


Let me know how it goes Adam! Told you it was more than 5 and <10!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Great work Tim - it looks great :thumb:


Thanks Alex



saxoboy07 said:


> Very nice work on the M3:thumb: nice photo's also when will you be selling the Envy Snowfoam? as would like to try some


You have a PM:lol:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Thanks Alex
> 
> You have a PM:lol:


Thanks buddy i got it and replied


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work Tim:thumb:, one of my dream motors:argie:


----------



## citizenal (Nov 5, 2008)

Excellent work! 

When I run out of sample in the future I would love to get 5L of the Activo and some or your Snow Foam. Don't have a bottle handy as I live in the states, but i'll pay for you to find one.  Can't wait to get the samples. 

Al


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

looks brilliant mate hope you get that clio 197 to do that was on the garden havent seen one of those detailed yet:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

citizenal said:


> Excellent work!
> 
> When I run out of sample in the future I would love to get 5L of the Activo and some or your Snow Foam. Don't have a bottle handy as I live in the states, but i'll pay for you to find one.  Can't wait to get the samples.
> 
> Al


Thankyou Al. I am sending some samples to the US funny you should mention it!:thumb:
I'll bring some over for when I go to get another suitcase of Vintage


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

jasonbarnes said:


> looks brilliant mate hope you get that clio 197 to do that was on the garden havent seen one of those detailed yet:thumb:


I'll ask......:driver:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice detail... they look better in black though :lol:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^Why do you say that LOL?!


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> ^Why do you say that LOL?!


The induction noise is something else though, sport button on, hold and 4,000 revs and then plant it :thumb: :doublesho

Oh and the downshift blip of the throttle when giving it the heavy right foot


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

The down shift is very impressive, and he did mention launch control but no idea how to use it, nor the intention to use it!
Mind you I said that about my EVO 7!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

They do sound amazing, great job Tim! May 2009 be better for you!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks Nathan, hows you?! Happy 2009 to ya


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

v nice job we detailed a black csl last summer 27hrs of just machining i will never forget


----------



## kallM3 (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats mate, looks stunning. Love the CSL (esp. the sapphire black ones ) and you seem to have treated the car as it should be :detailer:  .

One observation, but I guess you did that after the shots:









Can you provide the numbers of the LPG readings? My M3 lays between 100 and 130 µm, just to see whether the Regensburg plant has some consistent laquer spraying system.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Red cross in a box above!?
Loved the CSL
The paint readings were generally VERY consistant at 110-130


----------



## kallM3 (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry, meant this one.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^Ah yes, was referred to earlier in the thread and explained


----------



## kallM3 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ahm, sorry my eyes....seems gotta go to bed earlier )
Cheers, S


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

That's just plain gorgeous.

...Nice R27 i see too!


----------



## LOLOM5 (Sep 27, 2008)

Envy Valeting said:


> Todays car is MY final car of 2008, and what a car to end on!
> Full paint correction on this BMW M3 CSL!!!
> 
> Some befores:
> ...


Gorgeous car mate! I love a sheen that beams off the clearcoat! I have yet to see a M3 CSL here in the states! Plenty of M3's but no CSL's! Def. a Euro Spec Car! Very Nice!

TRP


----------



## Looby (Jul 6, 2008)

LOLOM5 said:


> Gorgeous car mate! I love a sheen that beams off the clearcoat! I have yet to see a M3 CSL here in the states! Plenty of M3's but no CSL's! Def. a Euro Spec Car! Very Nice!
> 
> TRP


Do you HAVE to quote his original post with every single picture in it?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looby said:


> Do you HAVE to quote his original post with every single picture in it?


Is is his first post on the site - cut him a bit of slack


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

LOLOM5 said:


> Gorgeous car mate! I love a sheen that beams off the clearcoat! I have yet to see a M3 CSL here in the states! Plenty of M3's but no CSL's! Def. a Euro Spec Car! Very Nice!
> 
> TRP


Thanks for the kind words, it truly is a lovely car to work on.
Welcome to DW!


----------



## Looby (Jul 6, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> Is is his first post on the site - cut him a bit of slack


Didnt see that!

My apologies, you carry on!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work the finish is outstanding!:thumb:

Got to have one of these cars!:driver:


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

Excellent work, Nice car, I use to have a csl myself, they look awesome once detailed.

And hats off to you carrying it out outside !!


----------

